# Big Request



## Focushere (Nov 3, 2011)

I would like to try my hand at a kitless pen. But, before doing so I would like to know which tools to purchase. Can someone put a list together of which tools are a necessity and which brands you would recommend. For Example: Best Tap and Die kit. Size collet chuck and so forth.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Nov 3, 2011)

Has anyone put together a guide / instuctions for this? I looked in the library and do not wee any.

Any links?

Thanks.


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 3, 2011)

This may be what you are looking for.

Here is one way to go about doing one.


----------



## Focushere (Nov 3, 2011)

Jerryconn said:


> This may be what you are looking for.
> 
> Here is one way to go about doing one.


 
Thanks Jerry that's good information.
  I still would like to know from a few as far as the best tools to buy. I don't want to go buy the Harbor Freight Tap & Die kit and find it inferior. Who makes the best or what do you guys like when in comes to your equipment. Any Suggestions?


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe just buy the particular taps and dies you need from Victor Machine. That's what I did. Of course, I haven't made one yet so don't know how good they are.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 3, 2011)

Little Machine Shop .com has lots of tools. Mike Redburn (mredburn) still has some taps and dies I believe. I thought this was all covered in the two links Jerry provided. Have you read texatdurangos tutorial in the library? That will also help you out. I started with the HF tap and die set. Then started getting them as I needed them from Mike Redburn. I use the 12 mm size for my pens. I believe he still has some 14mm sets. check it out at silverpenparts.com OR, send him a private message here on the forum. Hope this helps.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 4, 2011)

For less than $20 you can get a set of taps and dies. It doesn't matter if you buy metric or standard, either set will work.  Find some cheap acrylic blanks, forget the pretty factor, this is a leaning experience.  Then look at the pens you have made, *study* how they are put together, look a the kit less pens and read how they did what they did.

Then take the tap and die set and go play with the acrylic.  Try various things that you think will work, you never know you, you may discover the new mouse trap that everyone has been looking for.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with the above.  My advice is to build your skillset.  Learn to make closed end pens first.  Then learn how to use taps and dies on acrylic.  Once you have those two skills down, combine them and make a kitless pen.  Don't expect your first few to be sales worthy.


----------



## Focushere (Nov 4, 2011)

What collet chuck system do you guys recommend? And, what size collets do you use most?

The reason I ask is because one of the reviews for the PSI system says it needs more available sizes.

Beall seems to be a good system and they says you can order more sizes than whats offered. 

That's why I would like to know the sizes you find most useful. 

Thanking you in Advance.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 4, 2011)

Focushere said:


> What collet chuck system do you guys recommend? And, what size collets do you use most?
> 
> The reason I ask is because one of the reviews for the PSI system says it needs more available sizes.
> 
> ...


 I've found you can order individual sizes from CSUSA woodturnerscatalog.com I have 3/8,1/2,5/8 & 3/4 That's enough for me so far.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 4, 2011)

I like my Apprentice Collet chuck from CSUSA.  It does a fine job and takes the same standard collets as the beall chuck.  A set of metric collets from that guy on ebay will ensure that you are prepared for anything (collet-wise, anyway).


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 4, 2011)

It is my understanding (someone please correct me if I am wrong) That if you buy a collet system that is the ER32 size, you can buy individual collets as needed from any of the suppliers (including Beall, or off eBay).  Most of the packaged sets have collets in the popular sizes (1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" for example).  You may need one or two between the 1/2" collet and the 3/4" collet but experience will dictate that.  I believe the individual collets are $20 or less each.


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 4, 2011)

Johnny also carry's PSI collet chuck. http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38&products_id=344


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 4, 2011)

Jerryconn said:


> It is my understanding (someone please correct me if I am wrong) That if you buy a collet system that is the ER32 size, you can buy individual collets as needed from any of the suppliers (including Beall, or off eBay).  Most of the packaged sets have collets in the popular sizes (1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" for example).  You may need one or two between the 1/2" collet and the 3/4" collet but experience will dictate that.  I believe the individual collets are $20 or less each.



That is correct, but if you buy very many of the mid sizes, you will land up spending more that he cost of the set.  Usually the individual collets are higher priced than the collets in a set.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 4, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> Johnny also carry's PSI collet chuck. http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38&products_id=344


 Thanks Ernie. I didn't realize John was stocking these now. John is the guy to go to if I need any more.:wink:


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 4, 2011)

One of these Sunday's i'm gonna talk John into showing me some stuff on the metal lathe:biggrin:. Always good to have great friends!!


----------

